# Lennox Castle Mental Hospital



## murder (Apr 22, 2008)

_"Lennox Castle Hospital was one of the largest and most significant institutions built for people with learning difficulties, it closed in March 2002.

The hospital was opened in September 1936 as a model of care, "100 years ahead of its time". Situated in Lennoxtown, north of Glasgow, Scotland, it was built to provide accommodation and a safe environment for many of the "mental defectives" - the label applied to those with learning difficulties at that time - who came under the care of the city's Corporation."_ 

Taken from http://www.lennoxcastlehospital.s5.com which has lots of info on the place if your interested. All that remains of the hospital now is this building with the rest of the place making way for Cetlic Football Clubs training ground and... yeah you guessed it housing.

This Building is very dangerous with barely any floors left so i didnt venture off the stone stairwells and metal fire exit . It would have been a fantastic place in its day.
































Cheers guys


----------



## Flaxington (Apr 22, 2008)

Is that celtic's training ground in the last picture?

edit- Oh sorry you've said so in the post. Somebody had told me that they'ed taken over the whole complex, interesting to see the main building is stil there


----------



## murder (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah i read on the site i posted the link to that theres no plans to do anything to the remainer of the hospital its just getting left to rot. I take it it would be listed but am not sure about that.


----------



## Flaxington (Apr 22, 2008)

really quite magestic some of these Scotish hospitals. This one looks great.
I suppose the lead has gone, leading to water damage inside?

Is that a collapsed floor in picture three?


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Folk have pushed the coping stones off the roof through the ceilings, floors etc. This coupled with the fact water is getting in due to smashed windows (courtesty of Lennoztown's finest) etc, means nearly everything is wrecked. 

When we went it was dark and we couldnt see a thing inside the building, we let pincheck do his wandering. Nice to see the details we missed


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Can't believe they let this one go to waste! It looks amazing from the outside


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 22, 2008)

it looks amazing from teh outside! hell yeah! Didn't know it was built as late as '36, thought it would be older!

inside though, youcan pretty much only go on the ground floor (hardhat) or up the stone staircase/fire exits, thats it  
the rest is rotted out:icon_evil


the pitchs are not celtics, its officer training I think/sports centre for the local army regiment

lennox used to be huge, but they demo'd most of it to make way for newer 80's bungalow style things, then again demo'd them in 200/04 or something, literally closed down and buldozed almost straight away :S


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 22, 2008)

It was constructed in 1841. The Kincaids of Milton built it after Kincaid House (where the Calico print works were based) was deemed to be too small.

The pitches are celtics. I live about 5minutes along the road. Rangers ground is on the other side of that hill.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 23, 2008)

> It was constructed in 1841.



ah that sounds better!!!


we got told by some security bloke it was a officer training camp, or maybe they were just using it for the weekend, hence the heightened security


----------



## halo iz da shiz (Apr 23, 2008)

Just wow. That staircase looks real creepy, you guys are brave going into a place like this haha. The architecture is incredible, I'd love to visit this place.


----------



## RA181 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing looking place. I'd love to see more photos from here.

RA


----------



## murder (Apr 23, 2008)

RA181 said:


> Wow, what an amazing looking place. I'd love to see more photos from here.
> 
> RA



you can see lots more photos here- http://www.lennoxcastlehospital.s5.com theres also lots of history on the hospital there


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous looking building from the outside. Very nice explore.


----------



## Bax__ (May 20, 2008)

Just saw this on the news...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7409506.stm

Andy


----------



## sqwasher (May 20, 2008)

Good report & pics but the fire news is not good! Nothing to do with the owners i take it?


----------



## Pincheck (May 20, 2008)

sounds like its going to be demolished  owners should be made to pay repair costs rather than letting them fall down. Perhaps then it would stop owners from sitting on their hands waiting for this to happen that and maybe a change to the rules on vat for renovations.


----------



## Bax__ (May 21, 2008)

F**k! And another!!!

Either the Fire Brigade didn't do their job right or someone is really trying to get rid of the place....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7411772.stm

A bit more from the Strathclyde Fire & Rescue Website on Mondays Fire......

http://www.strathclydefire.org/news/showitem.asp?NewsID=204

Andy


----------



## marked-man (May 21, 2008)

Lennox Castle was also Scotland's first £ 1,000,000 hospital and being on such a site the male part was at the bottom of a hill and the female at the top, the two groups camme together at the main hall, church and the hospital cinema, each of the two halves had its own kitchen and communal dining hall


----------

